# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Serlain/Zoloft

## Ilse34

Hallo'kes,

ik begin aan week 4 Serlain (zoloft).
Ik voel me ondertussen al 3 dagen redelijk goed.
Daarvoor ongelooflijk veel last van bijwerkingen.
Ik zou deze zeker 6 maanden moeten blijven in nemen maar ik krijg zo'n raar gevoel over me heen van de pillen. ik voel dat ik ze in neem?
Gaat dit gevoel ook nog weg? Dat je lichaam helemaal gewoon is aan t spul en je zoals bv een anti conceptie pil niet meer voelt dat je iets in neemt?
Want ik voel mij er wel wat onzeker door. Zeker om te gaan werken met dat gevoel.
Neemt er nog iemand Serlain (zoloft)
wat zijn jullie ervaringen hier mee?

Groetjes
Ilse

----------


## Wilma-Vinja

Hoi Ilse,

ik heb geen ervaring met serlain. Heb je dit opgebouwt of 4 weken dezelfde dosering gehad? Als je hebt opgebouwt moet je lichaam natuurlijk nog wennen maar ook als je dezelfde dosis hebt gehad. Bij de een duurt dit langer als bij de ander. Ik denk wel dat dit nog weggaat zo niet zou ik wel contact opnemen met je huisarts.

Groetjes Wilma.

----------


## Ilse34

Hoi Wilma,

1 week een halfje (25 mg)
en nu 2 weken een heel (50 mg)
morgen heb ik een afspraak met een psychiater.
Ik heb er een beetje bang voor eigenlijk.
Wat ie van me gaat vinden?
en dat ie me daar wil houden. (ziekenhuis)
bedankt voor je antwoord

groetjes
Ilse

----------


## Wilma-Vinja

Hoi Ilse,

ben gewoon eerlijk tegen jezelf en de psychiater. Als het niet gaat, gaat het niet maar opnemen doen ze niet zo snel hoor. En je moet er natuurlijk ook zelf achter staan anders heeft het toch geen nut. Maar als het beter voor je is. Ik zit met hetzelfde probleem maar heb ook nog een hond om voor te zorgen. Heel veel sterkte joh.

Groetjes Wilma

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Ilse,

Ik heb ervaring met Zoloft en inderdaad,ik voelde me in het begin ook zo raar, maar dit gaat over hoor!! Hopelijk heb je van je psychiater al dezelfde info gekregen??
Ik moet je er wel bijvermelden dat ik op een gegeven moment ben overgestapt op een andere AD...ik ben overgestapt op Sipralexa 10mg,omdat ik me wel goed voelde met de Zoloft,maar ik had na 2 jaar toch het gevoel dat deze té sterk was voor me (voelde me er heel goed mee,maar had toch het gevoel dat deze AD mijn emoties té scherp afzwakte en daardoor een beetje een 'zombie-gevoel'...dat is nu,met de sipra volledig verdwenen gelukkig!
Geef het even de tijd en bespreek anders met je psychiater of een andere AD niet beter bij jou past!

Hou ons op de hoogte ok?
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Ilse34

Hoi hoi,
Bedankt voor jullie antwoord.
Men bezoek bij de psychiater viel goed mee.
Hij heeft aangeraden de Serlain te verminderen naar 25 mg.
Dat zou meer dan voldoende zijn voor mij, omdat ik nogal heftig reageer op medicijnen.
Ook fluoxamine zou een lichte ad zijn die kon ik ook nemen maar ik blijf nu liever even bij de Serlain omdat ik die toch al meer dan 3 weken neem.
Ik heb binnen 3 weken terug een afspraak.. Tegen dan moet ik een 'lasten' boek maken over wat me allemaal tegensteekt en wat er vroeger gebeurt is.
Hij had vrij snel een duidelijk beeld van me. 

Hoe gaat het met jullie?
Kan niemand de zorg voor je hond op zich nemen Wilma?

Liefs
Ilse
x

----------


## Wilma-Vinja

> Kan niemand de zorg voor je hond op zich nemen Wilma?
> 
> Liefs
> Ilse
> x


Ik ben al wel bezig met haar te laten wennen bij andere maar dat valt niet mee. Vinja is erg op mij gericht. Ik weet ook niet of ik ergens rustig kan zitten als ik weet dat zij het niet naar haar zin heeft.

Groetjes Wilma.

----------


## Ilse34

Ja dat begrijp ik wel. Ik ben erg close met de hond van mijn zus zou ook niet willen als hij niet gelukkig is. 
Succes
liefs
Ilse

----------


## Ilse34

goh ik zou zo graag helemaal willen stoppen met die pillen.
pffff ik word er zo moe van.
waarom moet het zo moeilijk?

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Kan me voorstellen dat je er mee zou willen stoppen, vooral als je je zo vervelend erbij voelt. Als het echt nog niet wilt lukken zou ik toch contact opnemen met je behandelend arts.
Maar soms moet je toch even doorzetten. Weet niet of je het al een week of 6 slikt? Zo ja, dan zouden de meeste vervelende reacties al weg moeten zijn.
STerkte!

----------


## Ilse34

ik slik het nu 4 weken, de eerste week een halfje, dan twee weken een hele (50 mg) en nu terug een halfje op aanraden vd psychiater.
Bij hem ga ik pas terug binnen drie weken langs.
Ik heb wel een nieuwe therapeut gevonden. Dat is men derde al. hmzz  :Wink: 
Deze doet aan cognitieve therapie denk wel dat het me gaat helpen met men depressie/angst probleem. 
Ik ben erg gevoelig voor medicijnen dat wel. Ik hou nog even vol.
Bedankt voor de steun
groetjes
Ilse

----------


## Ilse34

ik ga stoppen met de Serlain!
Wish me luck.
men lichaam kan deze pillen echt niet aan... als ik deze 6 maanden moet slikken dan blijft er niets meer over van me. ik val enorm veel af.
ik heb de deanxit hier liggen voor het geval het niet lukt maar toch duimen in de lucht aub! thanks :-)

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Of het verstandig is te stoppen weet ik niet, maar zo te zien heb je meer last van de bijwerkingen dan van de werking. En ja dan moet er zeker een keuze gemaakt worden en dat lukt je in ieder geval wel.
Hoop voor je dat je meer succes hebt met je derde therapeut. Het is voor het slagen van een behandeling zeer zeker belangrijk dat je een goede klik met zo'n iemand hebt.
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Ilse34

Ja dat is inderdaad niet erg slim van me.
Maar ik functioneer zo ook niet en 6 maanden ze in nemen zou me zeker niet lukken.
Vorig jaar ook gestopt met AD na 3 weken en ja t nu terug gekregen maar nu ga ik wel in therapie. En blijven tot ik er vanaf ben.
De therapeut waar ik nu naar toe ga is een gedragstherapeut. De vorige twee waren contextuele therapeuten. 
Ik plan om binnen een dikke week terug te gaan werken dus op zich is de moed er wel om terug beginnen te leven. 

Groetjes
Ilse

fijn weekend!!

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Ik ga hard duimen dat het werken je lukt!
Succes met je therapie.

----------


## Ilse34

Thanks Katje.

grtz
Ilse

----------


## Ilse34

pfff ben maar terug begonnen met de Serlain.
zaterdag zeer goede dag gehad.
Zondag al wat minder... 
vandaag weer hel, ik was weeral terug weg gezakt.
en had zelfmoordgedachten.
T blijven gedachten dat is ook al iets maar aangenaam is wat anders.
Vaak denk ik dat het beter is dat ik opgenomen wordt, miss als het pilletje weer werkt niet maar soit..
ik woon alleen en behalve een paar uurtjes samen met de hond wandelen van men zus zit ik hier heel de dag alleen met mezelf.
Men baas stuurde een mailtje vrijdag dat hij me graag in t kort wou weerzien op het werk.
t was wel een vriendelijk mailtje maar toch... ik voel nu toch een druk. 
grtz
ilse

----------


## Ilse34

En ondertussen voel ik me weeral beter...
hum weet nu wel zeker dat ik nog niet zonder AD kan.
Ga wel nog proberen om een beetje minder mg ervan te nemen..
miss dat het de laatste nevenwerkingen weg neemt.
Terug klaar om maandag te werken ook.
Ik ga ervoor. :-)

groetjes
Ilse

----------


## Ilse34

en hier ben ik weer..
ik kan al beter een dagboek openen maar soit aangezien ik volgende week terug aan t werk wil ga ik sowieso minder tijd hebben om hier te komen schrijven dus doen we het maar even zo.
Gesprek met de therapeut was heel aangenaam en heeft al veel duidelijk gemaakt.
maandag ga k terug. Het klikte. 
ik weeral een beetje gelukkiger dan deze morgen.

groetjes
Ilse

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Ga duimen dat het werken weer lukt. En met zo'n kleine dosis AD zou ik me niet zo ongerust maken. Sterkte!

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Sleepy,

Hou je aub aan de voorgeschreven dosis (schrijft je arts je 25mg voor,neem dan iedere dag op hetzelfde tijdstip 25mg!)
Als je op eigen houtje je dosis te pas en te onpas aanpast ga je véél méér last hebben van bijwerkingen!! En er is ook zoiets als een minimumdosis...als je daaronder gaat neem je iets in wat toch niet gaat werken! Hou je aan je voorschrift lieverd,na 6 weken ga je je zoiezo écht beter voelen!! En voel je je na 6 weken niet beter is het dan pas het moment om een andere oplossing te zoeken...volhouden meissie!!
Ik duim ook voor je dat het werken weer lukt; hopelijk vind je daar weer een beetje afleiding zodat dat 'ver hele dagen binnenzitten',wat deprimerend werkt overgaat!

Sterkte meid!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Ilse34

Hey thanks allebei.
De therapeut heeft me ook wel duidelijk gemaakt dat ik de pillen moet blijven innemen. 
Dus dat ga ik zeker wel doen.
en ik ga ook niet meer knoeien met de hoeveelheid. 
Soms ben ik zo eigenwijs. Maar ik ben natuurlijk geen dokter/psychiater en dat vergeet ik soms. 

Liefs
Ilse

----------


## Agnes574

Hihi...

"Soms ben ik zo eigenwijs. Maar ik ben natuurlijk geen dokter/psychiater en dat vergeet ik soms."

Hier nog zo ééntje!!  :Wink: 

Sterkte meid en hou ons op de hoogte aub?!

Xx Ag

----------


## Ilse34

lol :-)

Morgen terug werken..
Het gaat wel redelijk met me.
Alleen s morgens nog vaak piekergedachten en last met men ademhaling.
Dokter Agnes zou het kunnen zijn dat men pilletje dan uitgewerkt is?  :Wink: 
Volgende week terug naar de psychiater ik zal het hem ook vragen.

Bedankt voor de steun
Heb ik erg veel aan.

Liefs
Ilse x

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Veel succes met het werken morgen!

----------


## Ilse34

Thanks Katje
maar t is niet gelukt..
al met men baas gebeld. Eerlijk geweest over de angstaanvallen die ik krijg.
Dadelijk terug naar de dokter.
Ik voel me zo zwak.

liefs
Ilse

----------


## Agnes574

Liefste Ilse,

Hoe ist gegaan bij de dokter??
Voel je je al iets beter?
Zo sneu te horen dat je je zo zwak/slecht voelt...ik leef met je mee meissie!!!
STERKTE!!!!!

Dikke steunknuff
Ag Xx

----------


## Ilse34

Hoi hoi,

nog 4 weken rust bijgekregen..
Ik voelde een beetje druk vanuit het werk om te komen werken en daarom wou ik gaan werken maar dat was blijkbaar geen goed idee.. ik moet er zelf klaar voor zijn.
Gisteren een goed gesprek gehad met men psychologe. 
Ondertussen gaat het weeral wat beter.
Ondertussen week 6 aan de AD en men depressie is wel weg enkel zit ik nu met een angst om te gaan werken... vervelend, daar ga ik zeker de volgende 4 weken aan werken.

Bedankt voor de steun!
liefs
Ilse
xx

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hoi Sleepy,

vervelend dat je werk je nog in de weg zit. Ik had ook zeker vrees om te gaan werken, met name omdat ik naar mijn eigen mening over een hoge drempel moest. Ik heb eerst heel duidelijk een afspraak gemaakt over de manier van terug komen, wat in mijn geval eerst koffie drinken was en de daarop volgende dagen tot twee uurtjes per dag aanwezig zijn. Vorige week heb ik getracht het uit te bouwen naar vier uur zonder taken, deze week wil ik een aantal kleine taken weer op pakken. Is dit ook een manier voor jou?

Succes,
Kaatje

----------


## Ilse34

Hier is het ook een hoge drempel omdat ik daar het meeste last had van angst, hyperventileren, blozen... waardoor ik uiteindelijk depressief geworden ben.
Volgende week moet ik naar de controle arts van de mutualiteit (ziekteverzekering). Ik zal het eens voorstellen. Is een goed idee.

groetjes
Ilse

----------


## kaatjekakel

Vind je je werk wel leuk dan, Ilse? Verandering kan soms ook een verademing zijn.

----------


## Ilse34

Dat is een moeilijke vraag.
Ik heb er gisteren een uur over gesproken met men therapeut.
Ik doe de job heel graag.
Tussen de collega's zijn er soms wel wat problemen.
En ik voel me er blijkbaar toch niet 100 % goed daar.

Waarom ik het meestal daar had is omdat ik vele andere situaties, zoals afspreken met mensen die ik lang niet meer gezien had, afspreken met mannen, naar feestjes gaan ea vermeed..
Vermijdingsgedrag zoals ze dat noemen.
Angst voor de angst. Angst dat de anderen me hoorden hyperventileren.
Angst om de controle over mezelf te verliezen. 

Ik begin stilletjes aan wel inzicht te krijgen over men probleem.
En men gevoel van eigenwaarde zou niet mogen afhangen van anderen maar de oplossing is er nog niet.

De angst die ik maandagmorgen ervaarde. Die eigenlijk zondag al begon is overheersend. Het lijkt alsof ik er zelf geen controle over heb. 

Bij familie en goede vrienden heb ik dit niet.
Ook bij onbekenden die eens een babbeltje willen doen heb ik dit niet. 

Maar willen of niet ooit ga ik de stap terug moeten zetten om te gaan werken. En dan ook merken dat het helemaal niet erg is maar als ik paniekerig ben dan kan ik niet meer logisch nadenken. Is erg vreemd.

Men depressief gevoel is wel verdwenen. Dat is ook al wat. De eerste weken van men ziekteperiode zat ik zwaar in de put. Ik geraakte niet meer uit de zetel. Ik was het zo beu. Ik wou niet meer... nu wil gelukkig weerwel en werk er aan om hier vanaf te geraken.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Sleepy,

Heel goed van je dat je een therapeut gevonden hebt waar je goed mee kan praten! Fijn dat je depressieve gevoel verdwenen is, ik hoop dat dat nog steeds geldt! Hoe gaat het nu met je? Heel veel succes en neem niet te grote stappen meid!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Bema

Hallo,

Ikzelf heb 4 jaar lang Serlain gebruikt. Het 1ste jaar ging schitterend, heb zelfs toen geprobeerd om te stoppen omdat het leven beter ging maar moest noodgedwongen terug herbeginnen. Ik dacht als ik me gelukkig voel met een half pilletje waarom niet. :Smile: 
Na 4 jaar en opvolging van een slechte arts uiteraard, had ik van alle klachten zoals hartkloppingen, opvliegers, buiten adem zijn tijdens nemen van de trap, misselijkheid en vooral gewichtstoename van 10kg! Laat je niets wijs maken. Serlain en anti-depressiva is goed voor een tijdje. Niet om jaren gebruik van te maken. Ik ben nu bijna 2 jaar zonder medicatie en heb het heel moelijk gehad met afbouwen. Nu nog is het ervaren van al die onderdrukte gevoelens van al die jaren tijdens medicatie, een slag in het gezicht deze opnieuw te voelen. Het helpt je even beter voelen, maar het verandert niets aan je klachten! Mijn goede raad pas ermee op, gebruik ze indien echt nodig (niet te lang) en eis een goede begeleiding van je arts! 

Veel succes. :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

tja....AD gebruik blijft een discussie,
ik ben al 18 jaar dolblij dat ze bestaan!!!

----------


## gabry

Hey Ilse!!! Wat lees ik nu toch meid! Ik schrik ervan te horen dat het zo slecht met je gaat! Vervelend zeg.....Ik hoop dat je de juiste hulp en medicijnen vindt.

Ik heb jaren geleden Zoloft geslikt ik was toen overgestapt van seroxat naar zoloft, omdat die minder invloed zouden hebben op je libido. Ik kwam er alleen NOG meer van aan en ben na een paar maanden weer terug gegaan naar seroxat.

Ik wil je even laten weten dat ik met je meeleef en wil je veel sterkte wensen!!!

Liefs Gabry x

----------


## sarah1981

> goh ik zou zo graag helemaal willen stoppen met die pillen.
> pffff ik word er zo moe van.
> waarom moet het zo moeilijk?


hoi

ben nu een twee weken serlain gaan halen. heb het al reeds eens moeten nemen maar ben nu bang van de bijwerkingen en heb het nog steeds niet genomen af en toe voel ik me slecht maar trek mijn eigen erdoor. weet niet of ik het zo gaan kunnen trekken maar je ziet dat je het niet echt nodig hebt. wat ik nu doen als ik een aanval krijg zeg ik van daar is hij weer. en probeer me te kalmeren of begin ik een kruiswoordraadsel in te vullen en gaat het over. de medicatie staat bij mij in de kast maar ja je weet nooit he sterkte nog.

----------


## pruts

Heej,

Ik heb Serlain gebruikt als vervanging van Efexor, maar ik heb het niet kunnen volhouden. Werking was heel goed, maar bijwerkingen... (ik werd er heel erg onrustig van -> acathisie) en ik kreeg er van die abnormale oogtrekken van (dystonie) En met momenten ontzettend misselijk! Maar als ja dat verdraagt dan is Serlain opzich wel goed. Beter als Sipralexa (vind ik) dat werkte bij mij bijna niet. 
Maar algemeen blijf ik toch voorstander van Efexor. 

Xx

----------


## sarah1981

> Heej,
> 
> Ik heb Serlain gebruikt als vervanging van Efexor, maar ik heb het niet kunnen volhouden. Werking was heel goed, maar bijwerkingen... (ik werd er heel erg onrustig van -> acathisie) en ik kreeg er van die abnormale oogtrekken van (dystonie) En met momenten ontzettend misselijk! Maar als ja dat verdraagt dan is Serlain opzich wel goed. Beter als Sipralexa (vind ik) dat werkte bij mij bijna niet. 
> Maar algemeen blijf ik toch voorstander van Efexor. 
> 
> Xx


hai,
had ook eerst efexor maar daar kwam ik teveel van bij. uiteindelijk had ik aan de dokter gevr iets waar je niet teveel van bijkomt en hij schreef me serlain voor wel de siroop het enige het brande op men tong. nu heeft hij serlain 50mg tabletten voorgeschreven maar ben nog altijd goed bezig nog altijd niets xxx[.

----------


## sarah1981

hai pruts
had ook eerst efexor maar daar kwam ik teveel van bij. uiteindelijk had ik aan de dokter gevr iets waar je niet teveel van bijkomt en hij schreef me serlain voor wel de siroop het enige het brande op men tong. nu heeft hij serlain 50mg tabletten voorgeschreven maar ben nog altijd goed bezig nog altijd niets xxx[.

----------

